# Happy 10th Birthday, The Bell Tree!



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2014)

Today marks an especially special milestone at The Bell Tree, our tenth birthday!  A lot has changed over the years and we're proud to now be one of the largest Animal Crossing communities in the world.  

We'll talk more about our ten years of history during our next *Bell Tree Direct on Sunday, December 21st at 10:00 PM Eastern*.  During this special edition birthday direct, we will also be announcing the addition of two new features on the forum, so stay tuned!

In celebration, the first 300 people to click here will receive 50 Bells: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=WESTILLNEEDMOREBALLOONS


----------



## narae (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday TBT! <3

Edit: Thank you for the bells!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2014)

That's a lot of balloons.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 19, 2014)

Woo! Happy 10th birthday TBT!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

I ABSOFRICKINLUTELY LOVE ALL THE BALLOONS HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the bells. <3 Was the misspelling of balloons intentional?


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday TBT :3 woo~ thank you for the bells!


----------



## kassie (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday! 

Thank you for the bells, too.


----------



## windfall (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay bells! 

Looking forward to the direct!!

Edit: also happy birthday!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday Bell Tree, you have given me such a woderful year I wish I could give back. Just thank you so much for everything Bell Tree, Staff, Members thank you all!! :3


----------



## kassie (Dec 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That's a lot of balloons.



I think there needs to be more.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

WESTILLNEEDMOREBALLOONS IM CRYING THATS THE BEST CODE NAME I'VE EVER SEEN
Happy Birthday TBT <3
so many balloons omg
'we will also be announcing the addition of two new major features on the forum, so stay tuned!' GET HYPE


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2014)

happy 6th birthday tbt!!


----------



## Naiad (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday, TBT <3


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT! I've only became a member for a few months but my stay here has been really fun


----------



## Naiad (Dec 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That's a lot of balloons.





selcouth said:


> I think there needs to be more.



^^^

You can never have enough balloons


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow!! Can't believe its been 10 years, Belltree! Congrats, and Thank you for the 50 TBTs!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ^^^
> 
> You can never have enough balloons



never have enough balloons
lets gets more
_balloonsssss_


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2014)

selcouth said:


> I think there needs to be more.



Please don't encourage him.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Please don't encourage him.



but we  neeeeeed more


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 19, 2014)

selcouth said:


> I think there needs to be more.


Ah, 'tis but the first volley.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Please don't encourage him.



What are you talking about?, Encouraging someone is the best thing! only if its 4 a good thing i mean
especially when bALLOONS are involved


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2014)

it took me like 5 mins to figure out it said "we still need more balloons" instead of "west, i'll need more balloons"
oops


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 19, 2014)

apparently we're celebrating the grand opening, not the 10th anniversary. illuminati confirmed? 



Spoiler


----------



## Barbara (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday The Bell Tree! 
I hope this forum will last many years more, I love it here. 
Also, thank you for the bells!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> apparently we're celebrating the grand opening, not the 10th anniversary. illuminati confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i saw that too, i was like what


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> apparently we're celebrating the grand opening, not the 10th anniversary. illuminati confirmed?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



wHAT
Illuminati confirmed for 10th year

also

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ  raise ur hands for more balloons 2014


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT! 

Thanks for the bells, too!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday Bell Tree! I'm glad that I got to see you after ten years.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday!


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday to The Bell Tree!!  ​


----------



## Amyy (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday !

ty for bells <3


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT! Here's to ten more years.


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2014)

Justin said:


> Happy birthday TBT! Here's to ten more years.



new ac avatars?????????????????????


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe balloons is spelt with double l


----------



## kasane (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow ten years!! Happy Birthday TBT~ 

u want moar balloons?





lel i saw that date error in the direct ad XD


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy balloon day TBT. Thanks for the BTB and the experience!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree! It's been a fun ride 

I'm glad I came back to the forums haha

*moreballoonsyespls


----------



## Witch (Dec 19, 2014)

*Happy birthday! *


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday

more feathers pls


----------



## soki (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday 10th Bell tree <3


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday  and i wonder what the new features will be


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th anniversary you guys!


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 19, 2014)

Would have loved to have joined this special Bell Tree Direct but 4am is not a very hospitable time for us Europeans!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Would like to see what's rolled out (and the restock )


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy tenth birthday!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

aww happy 10th bithrday, TBT


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

BiggKitty said:


> Would have loved to have joined this special Bell Tree Direct but 4am is not a very hospitable time for us Europeans!



exactly. and people wonder why you can't catch restocks gg guys


----------



## lazuli (Dec 19, 2014)

ITS NOT ENOUGH BALLOONS
WE ARE ALL BALLOONS

isnt the actual day tomorrow tho (dec 20) UNLESS its the 20th for you already ???


----------



## Goth (Dec 19, 2014)

omg Happy BIrthday

website

- - - Post Merge - - -

yay free bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

50th post

you jelly?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Dec 19, 2014)

MOAR BALOOONS


----------



## Trundle (Dec 19, 2014)

gg TBT will last 4ever


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th, TBT! Thank you guys for all your hard work, creativity, and the time you spend to make this such a wonderful place to be a part of! Looking forward to the Direct on Sunday! : )

Thanks for the bells, too.


----------



## LilD (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Cake Day TBT! 

Excited for new features, see you at the direct! 

psst ty for bells


----------



## azukitan (Dec 19, 2014)

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2014)

I come online 7 hours later and the bells are still ther.e

Happy birthday!


----------



## acnllover1234 (Dec 19, 2014)

happy bday bells tree


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday TBT! and here's to many more! ^_^


----------



## catarinalucio (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday, The Bell Tree!
And thank you for the bells!


----------



## Locket (Dec 19, 2014)

Whoo! I'm suprised to  get bells! Feel free to add more balloons. (Even though I almost got a heart attack when I refreshed my page lol)


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2014)

birthday intensifies
I thought there was more balloons on the header today lol 
thx for the free bells (and ooh two new features exciting)


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Bell Tree


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

thx for the bells


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 19, 2014)

I musta missed it, cuz I don't see anything when I click the link (about balloons, nor bells...?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT...I DO love all the extra balloons in the banner above! It reminds me of that song..

"99 red Balloons..."


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> I musta missed it, cuz I don't see anything when I click the link (about balloons, nor bells...?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


The german original is better but yer they were good


----------



## Laurina (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday! I'll be sure to party extra hard for all of TBT this weekend


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 19, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> Happy Birthday! I'll be sure to party extra hard for all of TBT this weekend



OK...STILL looking for the "thumbs-up" Like button!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Decade of TBT!


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bell Tree! In 3 years you'll become a teenager who thinks they know everything and gets offended at everything! We love you <3


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday TBT! Too bad I will be at work when the Bell Tree Direct comes out. (dumb crazy retail hours)


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 19, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Happy Birthday Bell Tree! In 3 years you'll become a teenager who thinks they know everything and gets offended at everything! We love you <3



LOL hahaha 

happy birthday to the bell tree!!!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday TBT! From Wayne Campbell.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 19, 2014)

Congrats on ten years, TBT!

...even though i've been here less than ten days much less years :3


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday TBT. c:


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday The Bell Tree Forums  

I like the new header but it needs more balloons lol


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> Congrats on ten years, BTB!
> 
> ...even though i've been here less than ten days much less years :3



Don't you mean TBT

Happy Birthday TBT Forums


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday The Bell Tree Forums! A 10th, 50th and 100th Anniversary for anything is always the best ones because they feel more special than the other anniversaries.

I'm also glad i'm here to celebrate!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy birthday bell tree!   I wanna thank everyone for my first year coming up soon, been so fun !


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday.


----------



## Libra (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday, TBT! <3


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday, TBT! <3 •3•


----------



## Aradai (Dec 19, 2014)

MORE BALLOONS
NOT ENOUGH
happy birthday


----------



## Mario. (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday TBT!


----------



## Neechan (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Bell Tree~ I hope you continue thriving for many years to come~


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 19, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TBT!!! I am glad to be here, and am excited for the direct!


----------



## Locket (Dec 19, 2014)

We need more balloons.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2014)

Never enough balloons Jer. Can we expect another podcast with this direct?


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday TBT! ^^


----------



## Beary (Dec 19, 2014)

more balloons


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday, TBT. Thank you Storm, and thanks to everybody else that keeps coming back to this place. 
It means a lot that I can still hang out here after all these years.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy b-day TBT! Great to see it going for this long


----------



## Ricano (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday, TBT!
Here's to another ten more!


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2014)

Ricano said:


> Happy birthday, TBT!
> Here's to another ten more!



omg i missed u


----------



## Ricano (Dec 20, 2014)

Jake. said:


> omg i missed u


<3
We should all party like it's 1999/raise the roof/do all the things to celebrate.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 20, 2014)

Ricano said:


> <3
> We should all party like it's 1999/raise the roof/do all the things to celebrate.



This made me smile


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy 10th Birthday, TBT! 
Hope you'll be around for many more!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy birthday TBT!!!  

I know I havent been on the forum for long, but I plan to stick around
 because you guys have created one of the friendliest and most enjoyable forum 
that i have ever been on. 
Thank you for all of your time and effort, 
it is appreciated by everyone, even the newbies!!
 Keep up the great work, and again,

☆ HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELLTREE!! ☆​


----------



## lazuli (Dec 20, 2014)

when i turned 5, somebody thought 'lets make an ac forum' and here we are
lets hope for another 10 years
or at least 5 ok
let us dream


----------



## Baymax (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday tbt!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 20, 2014)

SPEAKINGN OF BIRTHDAYS IT ALMOST MY FIRST YEAR ANVERSIY ON TBT 2 MORE DAYS OMG


----------



## Mr Coffee (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday,Bell Tree Forums!
Let's see if we can make it to twenty years!


----------



## ladyblanche (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats to the staff of TBT, then.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

Hapi hapi 10th birthday TBT. Look at all them balloons.


----------



## Murray (Dec 21, 2014)

has anyone counted the bloons? I counted 52 but might be off by one or two and can't be bothered recounting


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 21, 2014)

Finally time to get some collectables


----------

